# Moto isn't planning to update the DX to ICS?!? Gripes and suggestions



## Shane269 (Jun 10, 2011)

dsg29 said:


> Just wanted to add my thanks to all who are extending the life of my DX. I see that the official Moto ICS upgrade list has come out, and surprise, surprise, the DX is nowhere to be found....
> 
> https://forums.motor...ages/00add97d6c


This is appalling! What are your thoughts and views why should they and why shouldn't they?


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

It's ancient in the world of phones.

Phones come out so fast, it's hard to keep up.


----------



## redsox 98 (Jun 6, 2011)

Ummmm really you expected to see ics on a phone that came out over 2 years ago?! Hell they came out and announced the razor won't get it until September or October and that phone just came out. Wake up moto builds a great phone but they are the worst for updates. I jumped ship on them and won't go back tor a very very very very long time.

look out for black ice!!


----------



## zach.discgolf (Oct 3, 2011)

I seen the x2 on that list though! That means we can get those camera binaries for encounters Rom. If Motorola holds true to that promise too, ha


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

I figure if you want to get updates and unlocked bootloaders, switch to HTC

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## gorf1000 (Dec 30, 2011)

I believe the XT928 is the Chinese version of the DX, if the camera hardware is the same then we should be able to get camera binaries in Q2,

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## gorf1000 (Dec 30, 2011)

gorf1000 said:


> I believe the XT928 is the Chinese version of the DX, if the camera hardware is the same then we should be able to get camera binaries in Q2,
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Never mind, I was corrected that these phones are not equivalent in hardware.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

The closest we can come for cameras will be the Milestone X, the Defy, and the X2. The X2 has, more or less the same camera (I believe the shutter is a bit faster or something trivial) however, it has a different (dual-core) CPU so it will be different there. The Defy has a very similar CPU, same as the Mileston X but a different camera, again same as the Milestone X. It has a different camera and a different processor.

The best chances of the DX getting a working ICS camera will probably thus come from (at least by my best guess):

The X2 or Defy. The X2 is getting ICS but it is likely a long way off, and even then drivers will need to be modified to make it compatible with the different CPU of the X. The Defy already has a team working on getting the camera working in ICS as it shouldn't see an ICS rollout, and we already know how similar the hardware bases are between that and the X. But it is a different camera, lower MP. So, if and when it does get finished, it will likely be 5 MP only until someone writes the drivers for 8, and it'll still need to modified to work with the X.

In other words, chances are low. I'm not saying its not going to happen, but its definitely going to be a long time coming most likely.


----------

